# Eure groessten Erfolge!



## FoolsTome (2. Juni 2009)

Gruesse. 

Ich wuerde gern mal wissen, welche die Erfolge sind, die auf die ihr besonders stolz seid.
Auch gerne pre-wotlk dinge, die nicht im normalen system verzeichnet wurden (wie mein Nef-Kill) oder aehnliches.

Der groesste und tollste erfolg den ich habe ist "Erster Realm-Schurke auf Level 80". Hat mich und nen kollegen 5 schlaflose naechte gekostet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin gespannt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taksoa (2. Juni 2009)

50 Mounts und auf den grünen Protodrachen =)


So long...Takki




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amenna (2. Juni 2009)

Meine Heldentat mit den ehemaligen PVP Rängen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belthasar (2. Juni 2009)

Den erfolg "Das war doch kinderleicht *hust*" Dieser erfolg ist reine glückssache,und auf den erfolg "Segel setzten Admiral" bin ich ebenfalls stolz das sind erfolge die man nich sos chnell kriegt ganz besonders den ersten nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Verodior (2. Juni 2009)

hmmm Serverfist mit nem Achiefment  XT 002 in unter 3:25  vllt sogar world fist 07.05.09

also ziemlich stolz


----------



## FoolsTome (2. Juni 2009)

Stimmt, mein char ist auch noch "Rottenmeister" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## le-chuck (2. Juni 2009)

Gladiator in S1, S2, S3


----------



## Brandin (2. Juni 2009)

Ganz klar auf das beenden der T0,5 Questreihe mit meinem Schamanen (das wäre doch mal ne Heldentat wert^^)
Mit meinem Krieger bin ich stolz auf das T3-Set, den alten Pvp-Rang und die Heldentat "Das fünfte Element" (old school molten core)


----------



## _Raziel_ (2. Juni 2009)

2 Horden 80er mit Ulduar-Niveau und 280% FM erreicht zu haben...

Karazhan vor den ganzen Nerfs inklusive Prinz, Nightbane und Nethergroll gecleart zu haben.

Naxx 10 mit blauen Items am ersten Raidtag komplett leer geräumt zu haben.

Alle meine Berufe (inkl. Kochen, Erste Hilfe, Angeln) auf Max zu haben und mit dem Jäger auch alle möglichen Waffenskills 400.


----------



## Exili (2. Juni 2009)

Verodior schrieb:


> hmmm Serverfist mit nem Achiefment  XT 002 in unter 3:25  vllt sogar world fist 07.05.09
> 
> also ziehmlich stolz



kannst du mal deinen armory link posten?


----------



## Amranth (2. Juni 2009)

"Guardian of Cenarius" und 50 Mounts  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Megamage (2. Juni 2009)

Ist zwar kein Erfolg, aber bin auf meine Ganzen T Sets sehr Stolz (Habe noch alle auf der Bank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Verodior (2. Juni 2009)

klickst du Klickst du hier =)


----------



## Amenna (2. Juni 2009)

_Raziel_ schrieb:


> 2 Horden 80er mit Ulduar-Niveau und 280% FM erreicht zu haben...
> 
> Karazhan vor den ganzen Nerfs inklusive Prinz, Nightbane und Nethergroll gecleart zu haben.
> 
> ...



na du hast mit sicherheit den größten von uns allen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nur verstehe ich nicht was daran besonders ist? Oder worauf man stolz ist...


----------



## Raveneye (2. Juni 2009)

Bin im moment dran für den Erfolg "Meister der Lehren" Erfülle fast alle quests in Kalimdor , Östliche Königreiche, Scherbenwelt und Nordend .

Danach queste ich bestimmt nie wieder, dauert schon extrem lang find ich.


----------



## RunningCrow (2. Juni 2009)

Ich bin seit einer Woche "Meister der Lehren", das hat sich übel gezogen......dafür rennt zumindest in Lordaeron kaum einer mit dem Titel oder dem Wappenrock herum.


----------



## Regine55 (2. Juni 2009)

Ich bin stolz drauf, dass ich es durchgehalten habe 21 Tage lang jeden Tag 25 dailys zu machen, damit ich mir schnelles fliegen leisten kann. 
Für den einen oder anderen ist es nichts tolles, aber probiert es mal. Ist extrem ätzend ^^


----------



## Toraka' (2. Juni 2009)

Verodior schrieb:


> klickst du Klickst du hier =)




ach mensch, du glaubst wohl nicht ernsthaft dass wir dir abnehmen dass du mit so einer rechtschreibung in eine Elitegilde aufgenommen wurdest?


----------



## Verodior (2. Juni 2009)

Toraka schrieb:


> ach mensch, du glaubst wohl nicht ernsthaft dass wir dir abnehmen dass du mit so einer rechtschreibung in eine Elitegilde aufgenommen wurdest?




glaub doch was du willst der erfolg steht doch da oder irre ich mich ?

btw was hast du denn bisher erreicht ?


----------



## Irondragon1887 (2. Juni 2009)

Champion der naaru und Hand von adal, diese 2 heldentaten und die questreihe für das palamount sind mein grösster stolz


----------



## Figetftw! (2. Juni 2009)

joa ... eigentlich alle pre nerf kills 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 meinen um ein harr verpassten gladiator titel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(( und ic hbin in diesem jahr mit meinen fußballteam in die bezirksliga aufgestiegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FoolsTome (2. Juni 2009)

Amenna schrieb:


> na du hast mit sicherheit den größten von uns allen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


You Failed, zurueck in deine Trollhuette.

Mir faellt grad ein dass ich am 6. tag des Addons schon mindestens einen Fluegel in Naxx clear hatte, haha, das war auch lustig. Grad 80 und schwubbs, rein da.


----------



## Chamomilla (2. Juni 2009)

Ich bin auf den Erfolg "Der harte Kern" ziemlich stolz zusammen mit meiner raidtruppe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  war toll naxx zu 8. zu clearen und mal ne geile herausforderung


----------



## minuba (2. Juni 2009)

Mein größter Erfolg? Hm...

...ich hab Hogger getötet.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Spaß beiseite. Ich habe bis auf die normalen Erfolge, wie sie fast alle Spieler haben, nichts besonderes vorzuweisen.
Aber ich war damals richtig Stolz, als ich meinen Netherdrachen zum ersten mal fliegen konnte.


MfG


----------



## Nerofw (2. Juni 2009)

mit meinen mage(nero,frostwolf) bin ich stolz auf die heldentat mit den mount des kopflosen reiters und wächter des cenarius zu sein


----------



## Nerofw (2. Juni 2009)

ajo und 50 mounts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hexold (2. Juni 2009)

naja wir waren zu bc zeiten ne gilde mit 30 leuten... und dann ohne raidpflicht...
sprich wir hatten nicht einen einzigen gildeninternen raid...
in tk hatten wir halt schon länger voidreaver down aber in ssc noch nix gerissen... dann, an nem schönen sonntag, haben wir lurker und morogrim(morogrim sogar first try) das erste und das letzte mal gelegt(dann kam bald schon 3.0)


----------



## _Raziel_ (2. Juni 2009)

Amenna schrieb:


> na du hast mit sicherheit den größten von uns allen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


warum ich stolz da drauf bin?

ein beispiel:
ich leeche am tag 10-20 av's bezüglich ehre. dann pro woche meine obligatorischen 10 spiele in der arena. am ende der saison habe ich das saison-set zusammen. ich bin der grösste!!!
ich spiele aktiv am tag 5-13 av's bezüglich ehre (bin beim schaden/heilung/etc. an vorderer front). meine arena partner und ich sind in der woche oft unterwegs und stauben so einen sieg nach dem anderen ab. am ende der saison habe ich saison-set und 'möglicherweise' noch einen drachen.

klar. für die einen ist das zweite beispiel kein erfolg. und auch naxx mit blauen items oder kara vor den nerf keiner, weil die jetzt auf farmstatus sind, oder waren.
wenn man jedoch merkt, dass man naxx auch ohne 2.5k+ dps clearen kann, wenn die leute wissen, was sie tun, dann kann man stolz auf sich sein. obs nun einen erfolg gibt, oder nicht.

2x 280% flugmount zu erspielen ist nicht schwer, wenn man bb und kk zurzeit auf max hat. 20k mammut oder chopper sind dann ein witz. sich aber zu bc-zeiten mit main und twink 2x 5k gold zu machen (mit kürschner, lederer, schneider und verzauberer, kochen, erste hilfe, angeln) und die berufe auch noch auf max zu bringen... da kann man auf sich selber stolz sein.

und es ging in dem thread darum, auf welche erfolge man selber stolz ist. nicht, was andere vielleicht darin sehen.

ich hab vielleicht nicht den grössten, aber wenigsten mehr anstand als du. danke, der nächste... you fail!


----------



## Seryma (2. Juni 2009)

Auf die Heldentat [Kriegsbär der Amani], weil das etwas ist, das nun niemand mehr bekommen kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG, Seryma


----------



## Verodior (2. Juni 2009)

zu BC zeiten mit meinem Druiden die epische Flugform erlernt


----------



## Tyrnaar (2. Juni 2009)

Meine schönsten Erlebnisse überhaupt, waren zu Classiczeiten mit meinem Paladin Quel'Serrar zu erhalten (besonders die Umstände, die mir das Buch bescherten), und generell jeder von mir getankte Raidboss. Jedes mal ein Schlag gegen das arrogante Kriegerpack, jedes mal ein Triumph für den Tankpaladin!

Heute erfreue ich mich an meinem Amanibären und dem blauen Protodrachen.


----------



## hardrain86 (2. Juni 2009)

Belthasar schrieb:


> Den erfolg "Das war doch kinderleicht *hust*" Dieser erfolg ist reine glückssache,und auf den erfolg "Segel setzten Admiral" bin ich ebenfalls stolz das sind erfolge die man nich sos chnell kriegt ganz besonders den ersten nich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ja den fand ich auch super^^


----------



## Shurkien (2. Juni 2009)

Bin stolz auf..

"Am Rande des Wahnsinns"
"Old School Reiter"
"Skarabäusfürst"

=)
Das waren noh Zeiten ...


----------



## hardrain86 (2. Juni 2009)

habe aber eigentklich 2 erfolge und zwar bin ich stolz drauf weil ich mich richtig dafür anstrengen mußte^^

der 1. wäre: das schwarze kriegsmammut zu bekommen weil ich kein bg gänger bin habe ich mri die ganzen splitter hart erkämpft^^
naja ab und an schon mal drinne gewesen um ein paar erfolge zu bekommen^^

der 2. wäre: ich habe den drachen aus hdz4 time run bekommen beim allererstenmal wo ich drinne war^^und da habe ich mri den ar... aufgerissen damit ich mit dem dmg mitkomme^^


----------



## dragon1 (2. Juni 2009)

Weisser Reitbaer, Tanzende Flammendame (ka wie die heist)


----------



## zkral (2. Juni 2009)

Ich mag meinen Wappenrock der Argentumdämmerung - einzigartig in meiner Gilde, und ebenfalls nicht mehr zu bekommen.

Und mein Vampirfledermäuschen von Prinz Tenris Mirkblut - n hartes Stück Arbeit in Kara.


----------



## Megamage (2. Juni 2009)

Shurkien schrieb:


> Bin stolz auf..
> 
> "Am Rande des Wahnsinns"
> "Old School Reiter"
> ...



GoGo Armory Link


----------



## Turismo (2. Juni 2009)

haste keine Ö-Taste?


----------



## Exid (2. Juni 2009)

Zwielichtbezwinger/in <3 xD


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (2. Juni 2009)

Megamage schrieb:


> GoGo Armory Link



dank dem arsenal kann man sich sonst einen char raussuchen und behaupten dass man ihn spielt. aber egal, stolz auf irgendwas in wow....

hm, bin eher verwirrt dass ich es immer noch spiele *grinst* ansonsten ein klein bissel stolz auf den titel "von der horde"


----------



## Naho (2. Juni 2009)

Ich bin stolz auf:
-Netherdrachen 
-pre 3.0 BT/MH clear
-'der Argentumchampion'


----------



## SixNight (2. Juni 2009)

Mhm bin eig. nur darauf stolz das ich 3 80er alle mit Full T7,5 oder Besser besitzen alle DualSpecc haben und Epic Mount auserdem auf 2 Old school 70er mit T6 und/oder Sunwell Gear und vor Wotlk Alles in Bc down hatte
PvP war ich bis jetzt noch nie so wirklich unterwegs


----------



## e!ht (2. Juni 2009)

mein grösster erfolg? hmm höchstwarscheinlich das ich mit WoW aufgehört hab.. ja das muss es sein


----------



## FoolsTome (2. Juni 2009)

Turismo schrieb:


> haste keine Ö-Taste?


Offtopic? Bin in China, Chinatastaturen haben keine Umlaute.


----------



## PewPewPew (2. Juni 2009)

Meine größten erfolge waren mit meinem pala zu classic zeiten die mount q zu machen, sie mit meinem 2ten pala zu bc zeiten nochmals zu machen xD (mit nem 70er mage als hilfe gehts echt einfach xD )
die flugform q mit meinem dudu zu bc zeiten zu machn
HDZ4 time drache, bin 3 wochen lang jeden tag auf nen timerun gegangen und hab ihn nie gekriegt weil ich genau bei diesem boss höchstens ne 40 würfel -.- und dann eines tages tataaa 99 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und den titel held der eisigen welt, ich weiß der is net schwer find ihn aber trotzdem super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wildrazor09 (2. Juni 2009)

Den Rang Späher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das kann selbst der Suchtie aller Suchties aus Nihilium nicht mehr erreichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## boonfish (2. Juni 2009)

Ich bin stolz darauf die schwerste Herausforderung gemeistert zu haben die WoW bietet: 
            >>Hauptmann Himmelsdonner von den Netherschwingenen zu besiegen.<< 

Ganz ehrlich die allerschwerste Quest die im Spiel integriert ist !


----------



## Freakypriest (2. Juni 2009)

FoolsTome schrieb:


> Gruesse.
> 
> Ich wuerde gern mal wissen, welche die Erfolge sind, die auf die ihr besonders stolz seid.
> Auch gerne pre-wotlk dinge, die nicht im normalen system verzeichnet wurden (wie mein Nef-Kill) oder aehnliches.
> ...




5? ich hab 3 Tage gebraucht und war nicht der erste...

Aber mein größter erfolg bislang war Sunwell clear zu haben zu 70ger Zeiten.

Und Natürlich T4/5/6/7,5 full T8,5 in arbeit Schultern fehlen noch^^


----------



## Allysekos (2. Juni 2009)

Meine Glücksdinge: Habe 2x Aschenbringer mit meinem Ork warri bekommen,weil die keiner mehr brauchte,also 1x bekommen,dann quest gemacht,und danach 2ten bekommen,die sind halt einzigartig,aber 1 normales und 1 Verdorbenes kann man haben,
Schwarze Panzerdrohne war auch Glückssache
Danach als ich Sunwell clear hatte und es waren keine Jäger dabei^^und den Bogen hatte ich gekriegt^^
Titel "Bezwinger"

Voll Krass nun im Dalaran mit Titangrip 2x Aschenbringer und Bogen auf der dollen Drohne sitzend^^alle schreiben mich halt an so etwa
" WoW man,wo haste den Mount/Waffe/Titel her?oO


----------



## Slavery (2. Juni 2009)

Figetftw! schrieb:


> ...und ich bin in diesem jahr mit meinen fußballteam in die bezirksliga aufgestiegen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Na das is doch mal n´ Erfolg, Glückwunsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Randy Orton (2. Juni 2009)

Allysekos schrieb:


> Meine Glücksdinge: Habe 2x Aschenbringer mit meinem Ork warri bekommen,weil die keiner mehr brauchte,also 1x bekommen,dann quest gemacht,und danach 2ten bekommen,die sind halt einzigartig,aber 1 normales und 1 Verdorbenes kann man haben,
> Schwarze Panzerdrohne war auch Glückssache
> Danach als ich Sunwell clear hatte und es waren keine Jäger dabei^^und den Bogen hatte ich gekriegt^^
> Titel "Bezwinger"
> ...



Troll! Haut ihn!^^

a.) Die Quest um den Aschenbringer ist nie zuende geführt worden von Blizz also kann man den gereinigten gar nicht haben(den Verdorbenen aus old Naxx schon)
b.) Die schwarze Panzerdrohne is keine Glückssache sondern die Sache einer Quest, die man im Zuge des AQ Öffnungsevents vollzieht(wenn du den Gong als erster des Servers schlägst kriegst du sie, das Zepter dafür resultiert aus einer langen Questreihe)
c.) Ich denke bevor n Krieger Thori´dal kriegt wird er eher an Schurken gegeben
d.) Den Titel Bezwinger gibts nicht, auf der offiziellen WoW seite steht nur "Bezwinger von Naxxramas: An der ersten Vernichtung Kel'Thuzads auf Schwierigkeitsgrad 'Heroisch' auf dem Realm teilgenommen

Schadee =D

mfg Randy


----------



## Toraka' (2. Juni 2009)

Allysekos schrieb:


> Meine Glücksdinge: Habe 2x Aschenbringer mit meinem Ork warri bekommen,weil die keiner mehr brauchte,also 1x bekommen,dann quest gemacht,und danach 2ten bekommen,die sind halt einzigartig,aber 1 normales und 1 Verdorbenes kann man haben,
> Schwarze Panzerdrohne war auch Glückssache
> Danach als ich Sunwell clear hatte und es waren keine Jäger dabei^^und den Bogen hatte ich gekriegt^^
> Titel "Bezwinger"
> ...





Aaaahaa...
du bist -LEIDER- enttarnt dadurch dass:
1. wie willst du aschenbringer reinigen? das ist nicht implementiert (ha, noob)
2. ja klar, DU hast sunwell clear...wieviele gilden haben sunwell clear? ca 0.0001%?
3. noch klarer, keine hunter dabei...der Bogen (sag doch mal wie er heisst und welche stats er hat) ging nur 1xmal an einen Nicht-hunter, und das war ein schurke.
4. Rächtshcreibun is führ nubz!
5. poser! man sagt, der Pi...ephahn eines mannes ist so gross wie das wort lang ist das ihn beschreibt.
du = Poser.
 Ich = Held-der-es-nicht-nötig-hat-zu-lügen-oder-zu-posen-oder-sonst-etwas-zu-tun-und-der-die-raidinis-bereits-pre-3.0-gecleart-hat-und-nicht-nerf-schreit-weil-er-ein-noob-ist.
see?


----------



## Regine55 (2. Juni 2009)

boonfish schrieb:


> Ich bin stolz darauf die schwerste Herausforderung gemeistert zu haben die WoW bietet:
> >>Hauptmann Himmelsdonner von den Netherschwingenen zu besiegen.<<
> 
> Ganz ehrlich die allerschwerste Quest die im Spiel integriert ist !




/100% sign sitz eit einer Woche dran und verkacke es immer wieder whaaaaa.


----------



## Yagilrallae (2. Juni 2009)

- Champion der Naaru 
und 
- Hand von A´dal

leider gab es keinen Erfolg für das abschliessen der BT-Q-Reihe mit der Halskette als Belohnung, mit welcher man sich vor die Stufen Illidans porten kann.


----------



## Toraka' (2. Juni 2009)

naja, SO schwer ist der typ nun auch nicht...
gut man muss die strecke teilweise auswendig lernen und es braucht echt viel skill
und noch wichtiger: ihr müsst >280% fluggeschwindigkeit habenda er sonst unmöglich ist. 
Als Druide ist es ein bisschen einfacher, da man früher mit Charm of swift Flight 290% geschwindigkeit hatte und auch immer wieder in fluggestalt zurück konnte
wurde aber leider zu n bisschen manaeinsparnis generft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit @ über mir:
es sieht aber ganz danach aus wie wenn er sagen wollte dass er Thori'dal noch vor dem nerf bekommen hat


----------



## Regine55 (2. Juni 2009)

Toraka schrieb:


> naja, SO schwer ist der typ nun auch nicht...
> gut man muss die strecke teilweise auswendig lernen und es braucht echt viel skill
> und noch wichtiger: ihr müsst >280% fluggeschwindigkeit habenda er sonst unmöglich ist.
> Als Druide ist es ein bisschen einfacher, da man früher mit Charm of swift Flight 290% geschwindigkeit hatte und auch immer wieder in fluggestalt zurück konnte
> ...




Reitgerte funktioniert ja leider nicht mehr.... -.-
Dann muss ich mir wohl nen Pala suchen , der mit Aura neben mir fliegt xD


----------



## Woldom (2. Juni 2009)

Mein größter Erfolg:Meine Petsammlung und natürlich Hand von A'dal



> Hauptmann Himmelsdonner von den Netherschwingenen zu besiegen.


ja daran kann ich mich auch noch gut errinnern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (2. Juni 2009)

Worauf ich richtig stolz war (Classic) als ich mein erstes Mount bekommen habe. Bin glaub ich erstmal 30 Minuten damit hin und her gelaufen.^^


----------



## Dabow (2. Juni 2009)

Meine Freundin
Meine Freunde
Meine Ausbildungsstelle
Mein Druide den ich in 3 Tagen auf 74 gezogen habe
Mein DK, der auf dem ganzen REALM bekannt ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Inquisition (2. Juni 2009)

FoolsTome schrieb:


> Gruesse.
> 
> Ich wuerde gern mal wissen, welche die Erfolge sind, die auf die ihr besonders stolz seid.
> Auch gerne pre-wotlk dinge, die nicht im normalen system verzeichnet wurden (wie mein Nef-Kill) oder aehnliches.
> ...






                    Botschafter der Horde


----------



## Estren (2. Juni 2009)

Also, ich bin Stolz auf:
Meine Gitarrenaxt
Meinen Argentumwappenrock + Fledermäußchen
Meine tanzenden Flammen
Mein Stinktier
Mein Fußknecht (+ meine 12 anderen Titel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Meinen Gelben und Blauen Bier/Braufestkrug
Meinen Kampfgeist + Wappenrock

+ die ganzen RP-Sachen die 3 Taschen in meiner Bank belegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


&#8364;: 
Meinen Ruf bei den GMs - die kennen mich schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (positiv), die GM Party die ich mit einem gefeiert hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und im Oktober darf ich mich stolzer Besitzer eines Violetten Protodrachens nennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer's nachschauen will, Link


----------



## Shurkien (2. Juni 2009)

Shurkien schrieb:


> Bin stolz auf..
> 
> "Am Rande des Wahnsinns"
> "Old School Reiter"
> ...




Ich hab bisher ausser mir noch keinne auf Alleria gesehen mit Old School Reiter.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (2. Juni 2009)

worauf ich in wow stolz bin ? Bronzedrache, den Kreuzfahrer titel, Argentumwappenrock und bald 50mounts.


----------



## DerNukNuk (2. Juni 2009)

-Bin Stolz auf den titel "Der Unermüdliche" (3000 Quests) und brauchte dafür nurnoch die Wotlk Quests machen, da war er da :-)

-Mein Winterquellfrostsäbler den ich mir vor den patches (dies viel einfacherer machten) hart erkämpft/erfarmt habe...weiß garnicht wieviele 
tausend Winterfelle ich mit lvl60 Killen musste, das war ätzend aber gab auch gold :-)

-Das Baronmount und das komplette 60er Krieger PvP set mit allem drum und dran war auch schon geil *gg*


----------



## Cpt.Conker (2. Juni 2009)

<- ist Stolz auf den Titel "Schrecken der Meere"


----------



## Estren (2. Juni 2009)

Cpt.Conker schrieb:


> <- ist Stolz auf den Titel "Schrecken der Meere"





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *beneide*

Ist bei mir son kleines Problem - die lassen mich nichtmehr nach Beutebucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaidos (2. Juni 2009)

Ich bin stolz auf meine 21 Titel und meine seltenen Mounts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mounts <3

Ich glaub nicht, das man alle Mounts rauslesen kann, aber naja:

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...nd&n=Kaidos


----------



## Holyjudge (2. Juni 2009)

equipt euch mal lieber anständig anstatt dumme achivements zu sammeln die euch nichts bringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Estren (2. Juni 2009)

Holyjudge schrieb:


> equipt euch mal lieber anständig anstatt dumme achivements zu sammeln die euch nichts bringen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jeder spielt wie er will... Und was bringt dir eigentlich dein Equip? Beim nächsten Addon schmeißt es wieder weg und stehst leer da, während die anderen coole Achievements haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (2. Juni 2009)

Allysekos schrieb:


> Meine Glücksdinge: Habe 2x Aschenbringer mit meinem Ork warri bekommen,weil die keiner mehr brauchte,also 1x bekommen,dann quest gemacht,und danach 2ten bekommen,die sind halt einzigartig,aber 1 normales und 1 Verdorbenes kann man haben,
> Schwarze Panzerdrohne war auch Glückssache
> Danach als ich Sunwell clear hatte und es waren keine Jäger dabei^^und den Bogen hatte ich gekriegt^^
> Titel "Bezwinger"
> ...



omg...den müll glaubst du wohl selbst nicht....ich hoffe es steckt ironie dahinter^^


----------



## Sumeira (2. Juni 2009)

Heldentat "Ross des Kopflosen Reiters"
Und im Oktober der Violette Protodrache.


----------



## Ripp (2. Juni 2009)

ich bin immer noch sehr stolz drauf mit meiner damaligen gilde in ssc alle bosse vor vashj in einer id gekillt zu haben ( morogrim first try). das war april 2008.

ausserdem bi ich stolz auf meine raidgruppe die gestern vezax am ersten try abend in 7ten try gelegt hat und noch die erste phase von yogg gemeistert hat. ich konnte wegen einer bahnverspätung nicht dabei sein :/.


----------



## Fridl (2. Juni 2009)

1 char zu erstellen das Namen nicht vergeben war  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (2. Juni 2009)

Größter Erfolg: Nun seit 14,5 Jahren clean zu sein ....

ansonsten: Öffnen des Dunklen Portals mit Tötung des "Bosses".


----------



## m1chel (2. Juni 2009)

Gestern jede Horde Stadt in Kürzester Zeit hintereinander ohnw whipe ;D
Kel´thuzad bei 1try auf 11 %, hach haben wir uns geärgert, das es dann doch erst beim 2 lag ; )

Im versunkenem Tempel das EPische einhandSchwert als Priester zu bekommen, alle gier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und natürlich keine beschissene Raidzeiten zu haben :


----------



## Turismo (2. Juni 2009)

wildrazor09 schrieb:


> Den Rang Späher
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




nope kann er


----------



## Teradas (2. Juni 2009)

Shurkien schrieb:


> "Old School Reiter"
> "Skarabäusfürst"


Wie bekomme ich die beiden?

Btt:
Naja,habe mit meiner alten Gilde,als wir das erste mal Kara waren,alles first Try gelegt.


----------



## Massìv (2. Juni 2009)

le-chuck schrieb:


> Gladiator in S1, S2, S3


Als Druide bestimmt! Wenn ja sei nicht stolz drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (2. Juni 2009)

Ist stolz auf seine mit Level 60 absolvierte Hexenmeisterquest für das Dreadsteed (Weiß Namen nicht mehr auf Deutsch ist aber das brennende Pony)
Die gibt es ja auch nicht mehr seit ner gewissen Zeit.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (2. Juni 2009)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Ist stolz auf seine mit Level 60 absolvierte Hexenmeisterquest für das Dreadsteed (Weiß Namen nicht mehr auf Deutsch ist aber das brennende Pony)
> Die gibt es ja auch nicht mehr seit ner gewissen Zeit.



oh ja...die war spassig. ich kann mich noch gut an die flames meiner gruppenmitglieder erinnern, als ich in düsterbruch zu wenig seelensplitter dabei hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

....leider war der kampf schon fast zu ende als ich es bemerkte...


----------



## yves1993 (2. Juni 2009)

Tja das erinnert mich noch an die Zeit.
Auch wenns erst 1 Jahr her ist...das waren noch geile Zeiten *träum*

Damals war das einer der schönsten Quests die ich je gemacht habe...
Ich finds schade dass man diese nicht mehr braucht...das gehört eifach zum Hexer dazu -.-


----------



## FoolsTome (3. Juni 2009)

Shurkien schrieb:


> Ich hab bisher ausser mir noch keinne auf Alleria gesehen mit Old School Reiter.


Woher bekommt man den genau? Und ich hab auf alleria auch noch keinen damit gesheen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manitu2007 (3. Juni 2009)

Mein Persönlich Größter Erfolg?.

hmm Ich glaub ich war damals Stolz wie Bolle als ich mir dann damals endlich mit meinem Kleinen Hexer das Schnelle Reiten Lernen Durfte und endlich im BG mit den anderen Mithalten konnte, wobei mich dass eigentlich nicht interessiert hat was ich doch alles bin im Schlachtfelds Chat.

Mein nächstes Erfolgserlebis ist schon in Planung: Meister der Lehern für Nordend Zwecks Umhang den ich dann Lerenen Darf, den Irwisch Umhang habe ich ja schon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg


----------



## Allysekos (3. Juni 2009)

Toraka schrieb:


> Aaaahaa...
> du bist -LEIDER- enttarnt dadurch dass:
> 1. wie willst du aschenbringer reinigen? das ist nicht implementiert (ha, noob)
> 2. ja klar, DU hast sunwell clear...wieviele gilden haben sunwell clear? ca 0.0001%?
> ...




Ach nö? Wie ich sehe,machen das hier alle


----------



## Tobsy (3. Juni 2009)

vor bc nef zu legen. das waren zeiten. da war richtig party im teamspeak 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


haben auch nich alle geschafft früher


----------



## Roflmage (3. Juni 2009)

die ganzen exaulted fraktionen... ich könnt kotzen wenn ich ans ruf grinden von damals zurück denk.. und auf die ganzen mounts (100 stück sind in greifbahrer nähe XD)

ansonsten die ganzen ollen titel 

the armory link


----------



## Stupsichen (3. Juni 2009)

Mein grösster Erfolg?!?  Hmmm, ich denke als ich mit ein paar Leutchen aus der Gilde den "Unverwüstlichen" gemacht habe. Hatten wir eigentlich nicht vor, wir wollten nur ein paar andere Erfolge in Naxx farmen. Tja, dann standen wir vor Saphi und hatten noch keinen Toten bei den Bossen.
Dann hats uns gepackt... *g* Der Jubelschrei als Kel dann lag, war das Geilste....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crywalda (3. Juni 2009)

Moin,

es gibt einen Titel, von dem ich der Meinung bin, dass man auf ihn WIRKLICH stolz sein kann:

"Der/die Wahnsinnige"

Um den zu bekommen, muss man wirklich übelst farmen.
Bisher habe ich erst einen Spieler mit dem Titel gesehen (bin auf 4 Servern)

Aber stolz sein auf Equip finde ich nicht sehr spannend, da das doch im Prinzip jeder Spieler bekommen kann (bis auf Aschenbringer vielleicht und ein paar andere Sachen für die man einiges tun muss, um sie zu erhalten)

Ich selber bin nicht "stolz" auf meine Erfolge im Spiel ... ich freue mich einfach nur, wenn ich etwas Neues bekomme .... aber STOLZ bin ich auf andere Dinge:

Zum Beispiel meine Kinder (ein Sohn ist schwerstbehindert), die ich alleine großgezogen habe.

Ich glaube, manche hier identifizieren sich einfach zu sehr mit dem Spiel.

Only my 2 Cent  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belsina5 (3. Juni 2009)

hm mal überlegen
75 pets (bekam das rehkitz)
50 reitmounts( albinodrache)
reitschildkröte geangelt (in nur 4 min)
Riesige Kanalratte geangelt (in 2 min^^)
hatte vor ein paar mon ein episches level 80 schmuckstück gefunden 
wofür ich mir das 4 mal episches fliegen kaufen konnte


----------



## Kabamaan (3. Juni 2009)

ganz neu:Großes schwares Kriegsmammut (emalon) Ist ne Heldentat die aber Erfolgspunkte gibt. Naja den Titel Chefkoch und die Heldentat zum Abschließen der Schreckensross von Xoroth Quest. Was mir noch einfällt: Heroisch der Harte Kern. Wurden net voll da hat der Raidleader kurzerhand gesagt wir machen der Harte Kern (Thaddi mit 20 mann is doof;D) und Botschafter vor 3.1. Ajo Kurenai Ehrfürchtig war so ne Sache war so froh als ich auf meinem Talbuk reiten durfte

Mfg Kabamân @ das Syndikat


----------



## Bitorez (3. Juni 2009)

Verodior schrieb:


> glaub doch was du willst der erfolg steht doch da oder irre ich mich ?
> 
> btw was hast du denn bisher erreicht ?



Ähm ja der Erfolg ist da aber er beweisst auch das du nicht Serverfirst bist den Serverfirst und Worldfirst werden unter Heldentaten abgespeichert ... ( eigentlich, so wie ich es gesehen habe )

Mein Größter Erfolg ....  10 chars auf 80 ^^


----------



## Majokat (3. Juni 2009)

Moin zusammen


also bei mir war es der Albinodrache mit den 50 Mounts. Und der Titel 'Botschafter', allerdings vor dem großen Ruf-Nerv und bevor Blizzard einem den Ruf beim Argentumturnier in den Arsch geschoben hat.
Blutsegeladmiral war auch nice


Gruß
Majo


----------



## Lordaeron.Supay (3. Juni 2009)

(mit meinem hexer; supay auf lordaeron)
- amani bär 
- hand von adal
- zwielichtbezwinger
- der unverwüstliche
- bt / mh und sw bis auf kil clear pre 3.0 
- chefkoch!!!!einseinself!11

(mit dem pala; spanni auf lordaeron)
- zwielichtbezwingerin 
- seit gestern 100 abzeichen der eroberung :-)


----------



## Pacmaniacer (3. Juni 2009)

zkral schrieb:


> Ich mag meinen Wappenrock der Argentumdämmerung - einzigartig in meiner Gilde, und ebenfalls nicht mehr zu bekommen.
> 
> Und mein Vampirfledermäuschen von Prinz Tenris Mirkblut - n hartes Stück Arbeit in Kara.



und ich vollidiot hab den zerstört wegen Platzmangels -.- (den Wappenrock) aber hab den Erfolg bekommen.

Bin im moment stolz auf die Gilde das wir so gut in Ulduar voran kommen.
Und ich bin stolz wenn ich endlich mein Sulfuronhammer habe.


----------



## Technocrat (3. Juni 2009)

FoolsTome schrieb:


> Ich wuerde gern mal wissen, welche die Erfolge sind, die auf die ihr besonders stolz seid.
> Auch gerne pre-wotlk dinge, die nicht im normalen system verzeichnet wurden (wie mein Nef-Kill) oder aehnliches.



Vor einigen Wochen traf ich (als meine Roxanna) alleine im Horden-Tunnel der Kriegshymnenschlucht auf zwei Blutelfen-Retripallies die mit voller HP den Weg zur Flagge blockierten. Nun ist eine Retri für einen Waffenkrieger schon ziemlich herb, aber zwei? Trotzdem habe ich sie begraben - so gut war ich nie wieder. Zeugen? Keine. Erfolge? Nix da. Und das Spiel haben wir auch verloren. Aber ich war noch nie so zufrieden wie nach diesem WSG.


----------



## Ellesime (3. Juni 2009)

Besonders stolz bin ich immer wieder darüber wie schnell sich Leute auf Grund mangelnder Kenntnis über das mit was sie angeben wollen durch ihre Äusserungen selbst disqualifizieren.
Gerade der Ashbringer,der in gereinigter Form zu keiner Zeit auf einem Life Server erhältlich war,ist da ein Paradebeispiel.Man sollte sich wenigstens etwas informieren bevor man zu Irgendwas seine Sprüche macht.
Tja...die Äusserungen der betreffenden Person zum Ashbringer lassen mich allerdings auch am Wahrheitsgehalt der weiteren Angaben der gleichen Person zweifeln.
Kurz ausgedrückt selfowned


----------



## Tiandrace (3. Juni 2009)

Ich war stolz wie Oskar als ich mit meinem Hexer endlic hdie doofe Quest fürs Pferdchen gemacht hab. Dann war da noch der erste Raid. Ich war aufgeregt und so stolz, dass ich mitdurfte.
Der grösste Erfolg in meinem WoW Leben war der Undying Run in Naxx. 
Einmal geschafft, danach nie wieder hinbekommen.


----------



## DerDyx (3. Juni 2009)

Da ich mit BC erst angefangen hab sind meine persönlich größten Erfolge "Champion der Naaru" & ein komplettes Feral T4, war ne Menge Arbeit damals (5 Monate?)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magickevin (3. Juni 2009)

Die Schlachtzugsquest mit Pamela in den Östlichen Pestländern gemacht zu haben Classic Zeiten. Das war genial...

Ebenso bin ich Stolz darauf jeden Weltevent Titel zu haben in der Zeit wo ich gespielt habe sprich Noble Liebesgöttin und die Älteste Kinderwoche ist meine GC abgelaufen und wollte mal ne Pause einlegen.

Und gestern auf mein erstes mal Ulduar 25 war zwar nur ein Boss aber auf einen Laggy rechner zu spielen und dann auch noch den Boss tanken das war einfach unglaublich^^


----------



## youngceaser (3. Juni 2009)

Naja Ich wäre auf mein ZA mount stolz wenn ich eins hätte finde es ist das tollste mount ever doch jetzt unerreichbar hoffe ich bekomme bald meinen eisbären oder sie führen ein ähnliches wieder ein oder das gleiche als Dropchance nach abgeschlossenem timerun


----------



## Kerandos (3. Juni 2009)

Der Begriff "Stolz" ist mir fremd, sei es in WoW oder sonstwo, aber besondere Freude hab ich bei folgenden Gelegenheiten (in WoW) empfunden, in keiner speziellen Reihenfolge:

Ganz entspannt 80 zu werden
Loken das erste Mal (normal) zu legen, nach vielen frustrierenden Versuchen.
Mit das Motorrad selber zu bauen
Der Albinodrache
Die Netherdrachenquestreihe
Der cenarische Kriegshippogriff
Der epische fliegende Teppich
Der Meister der Lehren
Das T0,5 Set
Das epische Ingenieursflugmount
Die Dämonenrossquestreihe
Der Titel "Chefkoch"
Jedesmal, wenn jemand aus der Gilde was braucht und ich finde es in meinen "tiefen Taschen" (ich verkauf praktisch nichts, irgendwann kann man das immer brauchen)
Jedesmal, wenn ich durch Informationen helfen kann ("Altas von Azeroth", "Gildennavi") 
Für meine Gildenkollegen dies oder das zusammen zu farmen (ich erinnere mich da an hunderte Stück Runenstoff^^)

Waren schöne Zeiten, bin gespannt was noch alles kommt!

LG Kerandos


----------



## SiTt69 (3. Juni 2009)

Also die hexer- und pala-questreihe fürs epic-mount war schon was damals, sonst freu ich mich eigentlich nur auf meinen "Schreken der Meere" (Verflucht seist du Angelwettbewerb!!!) und damit verbunden der "Blutsegeladmiral" den ich halt erst machen kann wenn ich den Wettbewerb endlich mal gewonnen hab -.-

Sonst gibt es einige Dinge... Die ganzen Titel (kreuzfahrer...usw), Mounts (hab nie probiert 50 zu bekommen, sondern nur die style-mounts: Al'ar fehlt mir noch^^)


----------



## MoonFrost (3. Juni 2009)

Mount o' mounts. 100 reittiere als einer der ersten Hordler bekomm. Allis hattens schon viel früher aber bei den war das ja vor 3.1 schon easy.


----------



## Gnowk (19. Juli 2009)

Hellraiser0811 schrieb:


> worauf ich in wow stolz bin ? Bronzedrache, den Kreuzfahrer titel, Argentumwappenrock und bald 50mounts.




Wie genau kommt man denn nochma zum Kreuzfahrer Titel ? Need =)
Wäre dir dankbar wenn du es "verraten" würdest =)

Grüßle


----------



## Haggelo (19. Juli 2009)

''Erbarmungloser Gladiator'' titel  ...


----------



## Nicetale1 (19. Juli 2009)

Für mich war das größte damals mit meinem Mage Episch fliegen lernen jeden Tag die 25 Daylis gemacht
Und worauf ich sehr Stolz bin meine 3 Netherdrachen ich liebe sie einfach^^


----------



## Krinos (19. Juli 2009)

Den liebsten erfolg hmm hab eher n lustigen erfolg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hab mit meinem pala-twink nichtsahnend auf stufe 20 ein wenig gequestet plötzlich pling erfolg "Schadenskontrolle"
(30000 schaden auf einem schlachtfeld) und konnte mich vorallem über die LOLS ausm gildenchannel beömmeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## venator_mal'ganis (19. Juli 2009)

Randy schrieb:


> d.) Den Titel Bezwinger gibts nicht, auf der offiziellen WoW seite steht nur "Bezwinger von Naxxramas: An der ersten Vernichtung Kel'Thuzads auf Schwierigkeitsgrad 'Heroisch' auf dem Realm teilgenommen


Bezwinger gabs für die Top 1000 aufem arena realm




Meine Liste:



-Scarab Lord

-Bezwinger

-of the Nightfall

und auf meine vielen Titel und exalted Fraktionen ;D


----------



## Shayde (19. Juli 2009)

Mit WoW aufzuhören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## markbergs94 (19. Juli 2009)

also mein größter erfolg ist warscheinlich das sonnenbrunnenplateu welches wir heute unter 1h gecleart haben und das war am ende hammer weil unser mage gesagt hat das er ein portal aufmacht und er machte eins auf aber nach steinard ^^


----------



## Maurosen (19. Juli 2009)

_Raziel_ schrieb:


> warum ich stolz da drauf bin?
> 
> ein beispiel:
> ich leeche am tag 10-20 av's bezüglich ehre. dann pro woche meine obligatorischen 10 spiele in der arena. am ende der saison habe ich das saison-set zusammen. ich bin der grösste!!!
> ...



lol 2 twinks zu 70er zeiten die 5k fliegen haben gz. was für eine leistung. hatten meine 3 twinks auch na und. kein wirklicher erfolg locker machbar


----------



## Voo16 (19. Juli 2009)

Ich bin stolz drauf im 10 Auriaya ohne ein späher getöt zu haben .
17.4.2009

maybe Worldfirst


----------



## ZaIIog (19. Juli 2009)

Kriegsbär der Amani
Champion der Naaru
Hand von Ada'l (Gemacht wo man noch Kael und Vashj legen musste um Hyjal reinzukommen)
Der Schwarze Tempel (Natürlich auch vor dem Nerf bzw. Klassenpush)

Und der 50 Haustiere erfolg. (Es will mir nur gerade nicht einfallen wie sich der nennt)


----------



## Arosk (19. Juli 2009)

Belthasar schrieb:


> Den erfolg "Das war doch kinderleicht *hust*" Dieser erfolg ist reine glückssache



Nö, Taktik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Größter Erfolg für mich persönlich war, als ich mich das erste mal in WoW eingeloggt habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

#

@ Maurosen, die Fullquote kannst du dir sparen Oo


----------



## Langmar (19. Juli 2009)

Megamage schrieb:


> Ist zwar kein Erfolg, aber bin auf meine Ganzen T Sets sehr Stolz (Habe noch alle auf der Bank
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Auf die T-Sets bin ich auch stolz, vorallem auf das T0,5^^

Auf was ich auch ziemlich stolz bin, ist das Mount von Attumen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


mfG Langmar


----------



## _pHobos_ (19. Juli 2009)

Mehr oder weniger das ich damals Level 80 geworden bin.


----------



## Cazor (15. März 2010)

*Meine neue Diszipriest, braves Mädchen - ohne Absprache, frische Level19 gg die Franzosen:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (16. März 2010)

Neben der Roten AQ40 Drohne, die ich Ewigkeiten selbst gefarmt habe, dem "Unverwüstliche" Titel und diversen Classic-Titeln freue ich mich sehr über "den Champion der Naaru", sowie meine 75 Haustiere.


----------



## todesstern (16. März 2010)

als es noch aktuell war Algalon zu killn also sternenrufer


----------



## nirvanager1 (16. März 2010)

Ich war ziemlich stolz, wie wir damals Malygos gekillt haben das erste Mal.
Das feeling im TS war einfach zu episch
vor allem is dann auch noch meine Stangenwaffe gedroped xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Punkrawk (16. März 2010)

Ganz ehrlich?

Als ich nach über einem Jahr (gut, mit 5 monaten Pause) endlich lvl 80 erreicht habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



freu mich aber über jeden erfolg, sei es nen entdecktes gebiet oder ne geschaffte ini. besonders aber über die erfolge, die ich gar nich aufm plan hatte und einfach so passieren.


----------



## Soramac (16. März 2010)

War Todesritter und hab Gladi Rank 1 gemacht im 2v2 mit Druide und im 3v3 mit Jäger und Healpala. War richtig schwer, mit 2,5k raiting im 3v3..


----------



## meitertot (16. März 2010)

och bin stolz auf mein braufst kodo und die jeltentat setzt die segel admiral  und 50 haustier


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mark of the wild Chaos (16. März 2010)

Erster oberster Kreuzfahrer des Realms <3


----------



## Sèv! (16. März 2010)

Belthasar schrieb:


> Den erfolg "Das war doch kinderleicht *hust*" Dieser erfolg ist reine glückssache,und auf den erfolg "Segel setzten Admiral" bin ich ebenfalls stolz das sind erfolge die man nich sos chnell kriegt ganz besonders den ersten nich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wieviele Spielstunden hat es gebraucht dort EF zu werden?
Also nur mit Wachen kloppen?


----------



## theIGamer (16. März 2010)

"Ruhm des Schlachtzüglers von Ulduar (10 Spieler)"...mensch war ich froh über meinen ersten ritt auf dem rusty protodrake 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hikaro (16. März 2010)

Asche von A'lar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sonst nix großartiges vorzeigbar


----------



## MMOchamp (16. März 2010)

Stolz wie ein Vater auf seinen Sohn auf "[font=arial, tahoma, verdana, helvetica]Donnerzorn, Gesegnete Klinge des Windsuchers [/font]
[font=arial, tahoma, verdana, helvetica]Aber auch auf kleiner zB Hand von A'dal[/font]


----------



## menschen (16. März 2010)

FoolsTome schrieb:


> Stimmt, mein char ist auch noch "Rottenmeister"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




wie bekommt man die pvp ränge


----------



## menschen (16. März 2010)

Hikaro schrieb:


> Asche von A'lar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




wie bekommt man den titel?


----------



## menschen (16. März 2010)

MMOchamp schrieb:


> Stolz wie ein Vater auf seinen Sohn auf "[font="arial, tahoma, verdana, helvetica"]Donnerzorn, Gesegnete Klinge des Windsuchers [/font]
> [font="arial, tahoma, verdana, helvetica"]Aber auch auf kleiner zB Hand von A'dal[/font]




wie bekommt man die beiden titel


----------



## menschen (16. März 2010)

wie bekommt man die pvp ränge? bitte sangst mir sonst bin ich traurich


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## menschen (16. März 2010)

wie bekommt man die pvp ränge?


----------



## Brokulus (16. März 2010)

Spam, menschen ?


----------



## Mediana (16. März 2010)

Medii der Wahnsinnige 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






NOT! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Leider noch nicht & ich bin auch meilen davon entfernt. Aber mein größter Erfolg war es 80 zu werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuelo (16. März 2010)

Definitiv Meisterin der Lehren


----------



## Tydlig (16. März 2010)

Oh ja, Meisterin der Lehren bei mir auch.

Ansonsten hab ich die letzten Tage damit verbracht die 4000 Quest-Hürde zu knacken. Gibt zwar kein Achievement, aber man kann sich ja auch so Ziele setzen. 
Mal gucken, ob ich 4500 bis Cata schaffe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow99 (16. März 2010)

Also meiner war bei der Aq Öffnung dabeigewesen zusein und als Server 2te Aq gelegt haben (Aq20)


----------



## Junkfreak.94 (16. März 2010)

irgendwie blöd denn nicht jeder spieler ist in der lage, so lange an einem spiel zu sitzen, um einen "epischen" aber dennoch virtuellen erfolg zu erlangen. ich find das schade das viel zu viel wert auf die für viele unerreichbaren ingameerfolge gelegt wird.


----------



## Pennsylvania (16. März 2010)

Ich bin auf meinem 66er DK Stolz^^


----------



## Millwall (16. März 2010)

Blutsegeladmiral und Kreuzfahrer (die Titel hab ich für die Chars extra gemacht, weil ich sie ansprechend finde).


----------



## Serpendis (16. März 2010)

Ich wahr bei der Beta von WoW dabei. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Meine Magierin hat noch so schöne Ränge aus den alten PVP-Classic Zeiten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und der 2te beste Erfolg ist: Ich hab mich von der WoW-Sucht die mich damals während der Beta gefesselt hat
befreit und spiele es nur noch Gelegentlich zum Spass ca. 2 - 3 mal die Woche für 1-2 Stunden. Oder manchmal
auch gar nicht. Trotzdem hängen gute Erinnerungen an dem Spiel dank den netten Leuten die ich getroffen habe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



---------------

WoW-Technisch natürlich den Erfolg: "der Entdecker"

Ich hab mir Zeit genommen damals mit dem frischen lvl 80 dk den Erfolg zu holen und um die alten Gebiete mal wieder alle zu Besuchen.


----------



## Amagoza (16. März 2010)

Bin darauf stolz beim Titel "Die Wahnsinnige" durchgehalten zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Talismaniac (16. März 2010)

Ich bin stolz drauf meinen Tank seit 4jahren zu spielen, und immer noch lust drauf zu haben.


----------



## ødan (16. März 2010)

Bin ja stolz auf den Titel Späher und auf das Pet "Schnurri die Ratte".

Hab noch nie nen andren mit Schnurri gesehen ^.^


----------



## Motte (16. März 2010)

Armani Bär


----------



## Cera2 (16. März 2010)

Hand von A´dal, weils nun zuspät für die ganzen "neuen" Pros ist ;-)

Als wir Archimonde und Kel'thas endlich Dreck haben fressen lassen (natürlich vor den Nerfs).
Der Illidan Kill hatte auch etwas, kann man aber nicht mit den anderen Vergleichen.

Das erste Mal T6 Handschuhe anlegen ;-)


----------



## Salamana (16. März 2010)

Huhu,ja ich wieß viele werdens mir nicht glauben..ja ich war da ein echter glückspilz:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



meinr erbstück Al'ars Asche 

mfg


----------



## Deasaster (16. März 2010)

Ich habe mich über den Erfolg "Gnadenloser Spürhund" mächtig gefreut. Leider gabs dafür keinen Titel, war ne elende Sucherei. Wenn man bedenkt, dass es schon für jeden Kleinkram nen Titel gibt.


----------



## Talagath (16. März 2010)

Ich hab mich übel über unseren Algalon 25 Kill mit dazugehörigen Titel (Astralwandler) gefreut.
Haben ihn zwar erst mitten in 3.2 gelegt, aber der Kampf macht einfach unglaublich viel Spaß, einer der wenigen Encounter (abgesehen von Yogg und Anub HM) die wieder das typische WoW- Feeling geweckt haben 
Eben so richtig epische Kämpfe.


----------



## seanbuddha (17. März 2010)

Haiho!

Ich habe mich riesig gefreut als ich meine wirklich niedliche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 an Land gezogen habe. EIn Schrei ging nachts um 1 durchs Haus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein weiterer schöner Moment für mich war als ich mein T0,5 Set zusammen hatte, die Quest dazu hat ewig gedauert, war Kostspielig aber dafür Spitzenklasse, eine wahrlich epische Quest!


so far... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## menschen (17. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Brokulus schrieb:


> Spam, menschen ?



hi


----------



## bloodstained (17. März 2010)

hm als wir Illidan damals das erste mal gelegt haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Littletall (17. März 2010)

Worauf ich stolz bin?

Ich habe noch nie in meinem WoW-Leben auch nur ein einziges Erbstück angehabt. Die Dinger können von mir aus in der Versenkung verschwinden. Es geht auch schnell genug ohne.

Als ich zu BC-Zeiten den Netherdrachen und den Netherrochen erfarmt habe.

Den Raidcontent in BC bis immerhin Vashj gesehen zu haben. Leider hat sich danach die Gilde zerstritten.

Auf meinen Haustiererfolg..drei noch und ich hab das Rehkitz.

P.S. Meinen Namen. Laut Armory ist mein Char immer noch der Einzige, der ihn trägt (und wehe, falls doch jemand auf diese Idee gekommen sein sollte).


----------



## Elnor (17. März 2010)

Auf jeden Fall Meister der Lehren, was hab ich da Tag ein der alten Welt verbracht und die letzen parr Quest zusammengekratzt und blopp ging das Erfolgsfenster auf ^^


----------



## tschilpi (17. März 2010)

Hab einen 60% Braufestwidder von 2007, der nicht mehr im Spiel erhältlich ist. ^^


----------



## Arthaslight (17. März 2010)

Als ich die Streitross Quest mit meinem Paladin erledigte und anschließend durch den Wald von Elwyn ritt... gibts dafür eigentlich nen erfolg?


----------



## Knowme (17. März 2010)

Meine größten Erfolge sind; 102Mounts, 92Pets und "der Ehrfurchtgebietende"(40Ehrfürchtige..) und das als DK. ;x


----------



## steven9797 (17. März 2010)

Ich bin auf lvl 80 stolz und auf den Titel Der Geduldige (Ich weiß immer noch nicht woher ich ihn hab hab ihn aber schon ein paar monate)

Ich weiß es ist nichts besonderes


----------



## Chrissi3384 (17. März 2010)

Ich trage mit vollem Stolz ... von Gnomeregan.
Ich liebe meinen Gnom Krieger und dieser Titel zeigt das ich ganz hinter 
dem mächtigen Gnomen Volk von Gnomeregan stehe.

Lang lebe Hochtüftler Mekkadrill


----------



## TheGui (17. März 2010)

Cera2 schrieb:


> Hand von A´dal



der Titel war schon zu BC gay xD 

also ich denke noch gern an die zeit zurück als ich das erste mal Todesminen Geschafft habe!
Dieses gefühl gabs nie wider danach! selbst Illidan serverfirst, Algalon und Anub PDOK waren net so *Boah*

die schönste wow zeit, ist die zeit in der wow noch geheimnisse birgt... sprich als Noob kan man WoW am besten genießen!


----------



## Billy Eastwood (18. März 2010)

- Zwielichtbezwinger (als es noch schwer war)
- Algalon 10er Server #2 glaub ich
- Meister der Lehren
- der Ehrfurchtgebietende
- der Königsmörder
- 100 Mounts

und last but not least mein Zulianischer Tiger <3


----------



## Ignorama (18. März 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> die schönste wow zeit, ist die zeit in der wow noch geheimnisse birgt... sprich als Noob kan man WoW am besten genießen!



da geb ich dir 100% recht. diese zeit vermisse ich sehr und war auch schon grund, warum ich wiedermal monatelang nicht gespielt hab.


----------



## Lighthelios (18. März 2010)

Allein im Dunkeln (25)

Gab nen schönen Titel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cazor (19. März 2010)

Hier noch was, auf das ich "stolz" war, aber eher wegen der Reihenfolge der Erfolge:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ulthras (19. März 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> also ich denke noch gern an die zeit zurück als ich das erste mal Todesminen Geschafft habe!
> Dieses gefühl gabs nie wider danach! selbst Illidan serverfirst, Algalon und Anub PDOK waren net so *Boah*
> 
> die schönste wow zeit, ist die zeit in der wow noch geheimnisse birgt... sprich als Noob kan man WoW am besten genießen!



Gut gesprochen, ehrlich, geht mir genauso... Damals war noch alles so schön neu. Deshalb freu ich mich auch so auf Cata, weil dann alles überarbeitet sein wird und man alles neu entdecken kann. Aber an das Gefühl vom ersten erfolgreichen DM-Run oder dem allerersten Mount auf 40(damals 80g, eine beachtliche Summe) wird das wohl alles nicht rankommen.

Naja BTT:
Meister der Lehren
Was für eine seltsame Reise (Violetter Protodrache)
Bücherwurm XD


----------



## Rankoro (20. März 2010)

Also ich find den Erfolg Gifthautravasaurus sau gut, und vor allem mit 2 Chars zeitlich unabhängig erreicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



salve


----------



## Super PePe (20. März 2010)

[url="http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=14887"]Ysondre [/url]

Ist zwar kein Erfolg aber dennoch ein Riesenspass


----------



## Moktheshock (20. März 2010)

Cazor schrieb:


> Hier noch was, auf das ich "stolz" war, aber eher wegen der Reihenfolge der Erfolge:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



da haste dich ja langsam vorgearbeitet^^


----------



## Ellesime (20. März 2010)

Worauf ich besonders stolz bin?Zunächst einmal auf den 25er Glory of the Raider pre Ulduar mit dem dazugehörigen Schwarzen Protodrachen.Wenn ich daran denke wie oft wir beim Immortal gescheitert sind,dann stellen sich mir noch heute die Nackenhaare auf.Dann wäre da noch Hand von A'dal,Champion der Naaru und so einiges anderes Kleimkram.


----------



## PumPam (20. März 2010)

auf meine :
-tasche von haris pilton
- roter ahn'quiral käfer(natürlich auhc auf die anderne käfer ausser den blöden schwarzen den ich nie bekommen kann - . -)
- auf "segel setzten admiral"(Blutsegeladmiral Delu)


----------



## Siebäsiech (24. März 2010)

Auf mein damals schwer erarbeitetes T 0,5 Set.

Ich behaupte mal, das seltenste T-Set überhaupt.

Kaum einer hat sich überhaupt je die Mühe gemacht dieses Set zu erquesten und dafür soviel Gold und Zeit liegenzulassen.


----------



## Millwall (6. April 2010)

Ich hab mir gestern und vorgestern die Mühe gemacht, meinem Bankchar den Titel "die Noble" zu holen. Ich denke, es gibt kaum Chars auf Lvl 18, die das von sich behaupten können  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kinziggangster (6. April 2010)

Ich bin stolz auf den Wappenrock der Argentumdämmerung (Nicht mehr möglich) 

und GANZ besonders Stolz war ich damals als ich mein Pala - Epic - Mount bekommen hab...die Quest in Stratholme mit Gildenkollegen..... HERRLICH  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (6. April 2010)

Außer meinem RL Erfolg 15,5 Jahre drogenfrei zu sein ...

Es war für mich was Besonderes, so ziemlich schnell Himmelswache und Ogrila abgeschlossen zu haben.
Ebenso was Besonderes ist für mich der Wappenrock, mit dem ich meine "Muskeln spielen" lassen kann -
der von dem BC Event.

ansonsten ... 
mit so einigen Chars Botschafter zu sein, 
die "Alte Lady" mit quasi 4 Leuten gelegt zu haben, der 5te stellte sich ja sofort tot - nee war er auch.^^

Ach ja ... immer wieder denke ich an die alte eingespielte Gilde zurück. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 R.i.P

OK, das war zu Hordenzeiten ...


greetz


----------



## Hakkenbart (6. April 2010)

ICh war stolz auf die ganzen bugs bzw dropplucks die ich in wow miterleben durfte.
Beim braufest .. 3 ma hintereinander das Kodo gedroppt....hab nur den widder <.<
und stolz bin ich auf den titel ..von Danassus... gibt nichts geilers als mit gnom und diesem titel rumzulaufen^^


----------



## jkalius (6. April 2010)

stolz bin ich auf meinen netehrdrachenerfolg und für die allianz


----------



## lordtheseiko (6. April 2010)

ich bin stolz drauf das ich nen 540 mit inlinern kann, ingame geht das mim epicmount + tastendruck (nein nicht mausklicken und turbokreisel) nicht. da bin ich stolz drauf...


----------



## Itirian (6. April 2010)

Schrecken der Meere und Chefkoch =)


----------



## J0inm@n (6. April 2010)

mhh... 
ich denke mal das wäre dann der Titel "Chefkoch" , dauert ja auch lange genug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und vielleicht noch "Kreuzfahrer", auch wenn das nur stumpfes dailyquest machen war xD


----------



## Sins=Gnom (6. April 2010)

Also ich bin stolz auf die heldentat *vampirjäger  und Landsknecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und Schildkröte bis ganz unten find ich toll 
lg


----------



## Xall13 (6. April 2010)

Tribut to Insanity 25.


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (6. April 2010)

Mein größter Erfolg ist es jetzt 2 Monate nicht mehr WoW zu spielen.
Endlich kann ich mich beim Spielen wieder entspannen...


----------



## Lemôn (7. April 2010)

das war ganz klar das hier: http://de.xfire.com/video/271d8d/


----------



## Miný (7. April 2010)

Mein größter Erfolg is der Kriegsbär der Amani 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bin ich am stolzesten drauf .und auf meinen Zeitverlorenen Protodrachen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DirrtyHaruka (7. April 2010)

Auch wenn sie hässlich ist, aber ich hab mit einem einzigen Besuch beim Eventboss bei "Liebe liegt in der Luft" die Liebesrakete bekommen und ich hab den Blauen Protodrachen vom Skadi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (7. April 2010)

Wrath of the Lich King - Heroische Dungeons > Das ist kein Rückzug, sondern ein Vormarsch in eine andere Richtung 

auf diesen bin ich stolz ^^ da ich immer so ein pech hatte mit den RND Gruppen die kaum DMG gemacht haben - aber dann kam der Tag wo ich auch diesen erfolg geschaft habe xD


----------



## szene333 (7. April 2010)

Mein epischster Augenblick war eindeutig, als ich das erste mal mit Level 40 mit meinem ersten Mount durch Brill gehüpft bin


----------



## Amandea (7. April 2010)

Mit der Hexe das erste mal mit lvl 40 reiten. Bin 2 Tage nur durch die gegend geritten. 
Mit 0 Zaubermacht lvl 60 geworden. Wusste zwar das man als Hexe eher Int als Stärke nimmt, aber von Zaubermacht hatte mir niemand was erzählt^^
Lvl 70 geworden
Mein erster Karafight. 
Als sie zum ersten mal komplett episch war.
Auf meinen Netherdrachen.
Leotheras in SSC tanken und das erste mal als er down war.
Meister der Lehren. 
Blauer Protodrache.

Gibt bestimmt noch einiges anderes was mir jetzt spontan nicht einfällt.


----------



## mumba (7. April 2010)

Den ZA Bären damals jede ID verkauft zu haben und mir damit ne goldene Nase verdient 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten seit ich nicht mehr wirklich aktiv spiele freu ich mich den Titel "Der Ehrfurchtgebietende" erhalten zu haben, hat lang genug gedauert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Globi (7. April 2010)

Hab mich tierisch gefreut und auch etwas stolz gemacht, dass wir genau 1 Tag vor dem Addon WotLK Kil'jaeden umgehauen haben. Auch mit dem Nerf war Sunwell immer noch schwer. 

Ausserdem auf den Eisenbeschlagegen Protodrake bin ich echt Stolz. Das Fieh seht einfach GEIL aus! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Polchen (7. April 2010)

hmmm...meinen Chefkochtitel...der gefällt mir echt am Besten, da ich zimlech lang damit beschäftigt war und die Tagesquests in Shat eine Ewigkeit machen musste um an ein dämliches Rezept von ner Suppe zu kommen xD


Hab mittlerweile einige andere Titel, aber der gefällt mir echt gut 

Mehr hab ich net zu bieten...doch vieleicht wenns nen Titel als miesesten und übelriechensten untoten DK gäbe, wäre es meiner


----------

